# Admission In Colleges On Basis Of AIEEE



## BBThumbHealer (May 23, 2008)

Hello Guys ,

I appeared for AIEEE 2008 this year and expecting a good rank in the examination ...I want to know how much rank is required to be eligible for admission in Pujab University , Chandigarh :: NIT , Jalandhar :: Thapar , Patiala :: NIT , Kurukshetra :: All of these colleges fall under AIEEE ! Plz mention the ranks needed for both outside Punjab and Punjab quota !

Also , what is the admission procedure for Punjab Engineering College , Chandigarh ?
I Belong to the genral category ..


Any help would be appreciated ! 

Thnx in anticipation ,

BBThumbHealer !


----------



## Pathik (May 23, 2008)

State rank less than 400


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 23, 2008)

Punjab State Rank ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 23, 2008)

where are u from??if ur from punjab..a state rank less than 1000 will do for nit jalandhar


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 24, 2008)

Actually i live in Delhi NCR but i m originally from Punjab ! BTW , state rank in AIEEE or CET ?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

^^^AIEEE..where did u do ur schooling from..i mean XI and XII


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 24, 2008)

For u to be eligible in 85% punjab quota , u shud be a resident of punjab or either u shud have passed ur XIth and XIIth from Punjab ! I fulfill the former condition and not the latter !


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 24, 2008)

^^^not or..u have to give ur boards from punjab..else u will get a state rank of your present state...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (May 25, 2008)

^ i m having its prospectus ... its written clearly in that what i have stated in the above post !


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 25, 2008)

^^^is it????...i dunno....let the results come out..u will get ur state rank then..


----------



## confused (May 25, 2008)

^^results ka, kyon yad dila raha hai yaar?


----------



## shambhavigupta (Jun 12, 2008)

I think in 500 rank u will get addmission ?


----------



## iatb.gourav (Jun 12, 2008)

Hii,
I am from Sikkim and got state rank of 236.

Could I get any good colleges ?


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 13, 2008)

MY dear friends, for all ur queries on rank cut-off's and etc. Go to the following link...

*ccb.nic.in/CCB2008/OrCr/Engineering/Eng/orcr.htm

that lists the ranks for 2007 AIEEE cut-offs....

Hey BBThumbHealer, wats ur AIR???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 13, 2008)

In most of the cometitive exams(olympiads) I wrote, I managed a rank of within 1000 all India.
then my form detoriated...
In NTSE and other hyper competitive exams, I get a state rank of ~500-1000.

do you think it, along with ~85% in CBSE Class X!! Boards can be enough of an assurance to get me into ANY NIT ? Either Computer Science engineering or Electronics and Telecommunications.

Please give me a good esimate, as I am currently in the process of starting the enitre syllabus for AIEEE preparation.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 13, 2008)

MHG.
Get above 250 In Karnataka State Rank. You will get IT for sure.
Something around 150 Mostly CS then.

I got 400 in AIEEE, Got Mech in the 2nd rounds. Who wants mech.
I settled for IT in RVCE and then changed to IT in PESIT.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 15, 2008)

Seems I am the only fool around with AIR 253441


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 15, 2008)

@MHG

dude, boards marks are a non-requisite for AIEEE / IIT examinations....
only a paltry 60% is enuff for them....
N moreover, boards doesnt gauge ur engineering capabilities, rather it estimates how much mugging u can do....

@nitish_mythology 
OSS Enthusiast!

dont be too hard on urself; there r over 8.5 lac applicants this time.....


----------



## confused (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, things got much  more trickier this year.......... no state quota, ie say nit tirchi, which is in tn, previously had 50% seats reserved for rest of india with all states getting equal share....... but from this year the 50% quota will be given on the basis of AIR only.

i am from mumbai, and generally maharashtra (also rajasthan) has a lot more competition than other states, eg i got AIR ~9500 and state rank ~500. but a guy from tamil nadu having similar AIR will have state rank more like ~200.

so i havent yet figured out whether the new rule is advantageous or disadvantageous to me........only time will tell.......


----------

